# 5 Steps to a Bigger Bench



## AnaSCI (Feb 16, 2013)

posted by: Wesley Inman

Thought it was an interesting video.


5- Steps to a Stronger Bench Press- Wesley Inman Strongman - Prescription Nutrition - YouTube


----------

